# Local Car Rentals in Merida



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

I will be returning to Sisal, Yucatan next year and I am wondering if anyone has thoughts or experiences renting cars from local business'. Flying into Merida next year instead of Cancun. I know that some companies are all inclusive of daily rate and insurances.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

KimCretires said:


> I will be returning to Sisal, Yucatan next year and I am wondering if anyone has thoughts or experiences renting cars from local business'. Flying into Merida next year instead of Cancun. I know that some companies are all inclusive of daily rate and insurances.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


I am not sure what the question is. Renting a car in Mexico is similar to the US. You get a daily or weekly rate. You can pay extra for more insurance coverage.


----------



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

*Merida Car Rentals*

Thank you for your reply. I have rented cars at Cancun airport and driven to Merida/Sisal as my final destination. I have been quoted a weekly rate, plus insurance and deposit. However, my recent research has discovered locally owned rental agencies that quote a daily rate that includes all insurances ie: La Curva, Sixta etc. 

I lived in Maui HI for 10 years and we used a local company for visiting friends and it was great to support local business (not chains or franchises). This is different from renting cars on the mainland USA.

Any thoughts or experiences would be welcome.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

KimCretires said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have rented cars at Cancun airport and driven to Merida/Sisal as my final destination. I have been quoted a weekly rate, plus insurance and deposit. However, my recent research has discovered locally owned rental agencies that quote a daily rate that includes all insurances ie: La Curva, Sixta etc.
> 
> I lived in Maui HI for 10 years and we used a local company for visiting friends and it was great to support local business (not chains or franchises). This is different from renting cars on the mainland USA.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences would be welcome.


Thanks for the clarification. It is clearer to me now. I have rented from national/international companies. I haven't tried local companies. Maybe next time.


----------

